# Rlt-70 January Tease



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Coming in January......................


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

spec?


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

desmondus rotundus said:


> spec?


Did you not read the title? Patience man, patience. :beer:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Swiss Steel case 42.4 mm (Excluding crown) Thickness 13.5 mm. Weight 79 Grams.

Swiss ETA Automatic 2824-2

Sapphire domed crystal.

Real Carbon fibre dial.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Deco said:


> Did you not read the title? Patience man, patience. :beer:












likin' that by the way.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

desmondus rotundus said:


> Deco said:
> 
> 
> > Did you not read the title? Patience man, patience. :beer:


See, I told ya, patience works. :angel_not: :naughty:

edit: Super looking watch & specification.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Last quick pic before I put it away till January, Really hard to take pics of the dial but I will get some better ones done in a few weeks.



The carbon dial is actually like this :


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm rather liking that. Looking forward to seeing the finished product next month.


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

That looks good to me so far







look forward to more photos in New Year


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

That does look good, i like the look of the CF dial


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

no problem i can wait !!!!!!!!!!!when can we pre order ???? :rofl2: very nice Roy :notworthy:


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

That's beautiful Roy! Is that a rotating bezel or stationary?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looking good Roy, nice to see you making a new diver


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

patience lads, patience.


----------



## helicopter pat (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow.Put me down for one Roy. :thumbsup:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

very nice roy, as asked does the bezel turn and what is its WR :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The bezel does turn. The case WR is 100m but they will be tested and rated by me at 200m.

Yes you can pre-order just email me at [email protected]


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks nice Roy, very nice indeed.

Have a good Chrimbo.

;-)


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Very nice mate, how many pennies?

Thanks

Bill


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh yes! That looks a cracker! :notworthy: Nice one Roy. :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Lovely, liking the carbon dial.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

That is nice!


----------



## Big Rick (Dec 28, 2010)

Roy, can you please put me down for one. Cheers, Rick.


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

Big Rick said:


> Roy, can you please put me down for one. Cheers, Rick.


I really like the look of this watch but sadly,at 42mm nwide and nearly 14mm deep,it would overwhelm my puny wrists! I am sure it will look great on those with bigger wrists than mine and can't wait to see the posted pics happy owners will doubtless be sending in.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

Carbon oooooo nice Roy :man_in_love:


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Roy, can I have one on hold depending on price? I'm a little bit down on funds but would love one of these! Looks totally beautiful!


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

That's a nice smart watch


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

MerlinShepherd said:


> Roy, can I have one on hold depending on price? I'm a little bit down on funds but would love one of these! Looks totally beautiful!


Wot he said!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2011)

Roy said:


> Swiss Steel case 42.4 mm (Excluding crown) Thickness 13.5 mm. Weight 79 Grams.
> 
> Swiss ETA Automatic 2824-2
> 
> ...


I am liking those specs. I was a bit concerned about the size of the watch but Roy has told me it doesnt look too big on the wrist.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello Roy,

Nice design, wondering if a really nice knurling around the bezel would help aid in the functionality?

I think that would look really NICE as well!!

Thanx,

Robert


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

All the best Roy

I've pm'd you - would like to pre-order please

Cheers

Brooksy


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Roy

Have Pm'd you with regards to preordering one


----------



## helicopter pat (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Roy

Any idea when these will become avaliable.

Pat


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Delayed by a few weeks will be first week in Feb.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

More teasing. Ooooooh you are awful! But I like you! :blush2:


----------



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

Was wondering about this this morning.

Certainly looks very nice, will be interested to see what it sells for once in your shop!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

pricing is the important factor for me I


----------



## kes (Jan 10, 2011)

great looking watch - if only funds were available...one day


----------



## mellons (Jul 13, 2010)

more info!!!


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> pricing is the important factor for me I


plus one

Great looking watch though!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Love that Roy. Any chance of yellow carbon? (you know where I'm coming from!  )


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Any more details on this? It's the best looking watch I've seen for a while  - depending on final price can you put me down for one please (have sent you an email)? :thumbup:


----------



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

What's the latest with these Roy? Are they available yet?


----------



## Rob.A32 (Feb 24, 2012)

All still waiting for an update on this one???

A little bump


----------



## Halo (Aug 20, 2009)

A pre-order email sent by me too, also subject to price.

:yahoo:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

i'm a little behind, sorry. Will have more news next week.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm a big behind but I am working on it! Waiting for the news! :yes:


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

That is very tempting nice clean lines, uncluttered dial, my kind of watch.


----------

